# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Kush janë Jehudët dhe përse ne i urrejmë?

## xnjeri

Lavdia i takon All-llahut xh.sh. dhe paqa dhe bekimi Muhammedit a.s. familjës së tij dhe sahabeve të tij. Këto ditë ummeti musliman po kalon një periudhë me vuajtje dhe vështirësi ku pa dyshim më e hidhura është dominimi i jahudive ndaj muslimanëve në Palestinë. 
Atje burrat dhe rinia vriten, gratë dhe fëmija tmerrohen, xhamitë djegen dhe shtëpitë e tyre shkatërrohen, i rrethojnë dhe i torturojnë me uri. Mënyra se si muslimanët i shikojnë këto ngjarje dhe se si i vlerësojnë bazohet në Kur'an dhe sunnet. 
Po i ofrojmë komentet vijuese në lidhje me këtë çështje që t'ia kujtojmë vetvetes në çfarë mënyre do të duhej të trajtohej ky problem dhe ta mësojmë se si të sillemi ndaj armikut tonë. 

Përse ne i urrejmë Jahuditë? I urrejmë pa përjashtim për hir të All-llahut xh.sh. sepse ata janë që shpifnin dhe i vritnin të Derguarit e All-llahut. Ata janë ata për të cilët All-llahu xh.sh. në librin e Tij thotë: "Jahuditë thanë: "Dora e All-llahut është e shtrënguar!" 
Qofshin të shtangur duart e tyre dhe qofshin të mallkuar, pse thanë atë. Jo, duart e Tij janë të shlira. Ai furnizon ashtu si të dojë. Kjo që tu zbrit ty do tu shtojë disave nga ata (nga paria fetare) shumë largimin dhe mohimin. Ne ndërmjet tyre hodhëm armiqësi dhe urrejtje që do tu vazhdojë deri në ditën e kijametit. Sa herë që ndezën zjarr për luftë, All-llahu e shuajti atë, e ata përpiqen për shkatërrime në tokë. All-llahu nuk i do ngatërrestarët." [El Maide 64] 

Ata janë ata që thonë: "All-llahu është i varfër e ne jemi të pasur! Ne do të shënjojmë atë që thanë ata dhe që i mbytën pejgamberët pa kurrfarë faji, e do t'ju themi: "Vuane mundimin e djegjes së zjarrit. [Ali Imran 181] 

Ata janë nga ata që i përshkruajn All-llahut djalë: "E jehuditë thanë: Uzejri është djali i All-llahut". [Tevbe 30] I Lartësuar është All-llahu nga ajo që ata thonë! "Ai është që vetëm Atij i takon sundimi i qiejve dhe i tokës, Ai nuk ka as fëmijë e as nuk ka shok në sundimin e Tij. Ai krijoi çdo gjë, duke e përsosur në mënyrë të qartë e të matur." [Furkan 2] 

Në të vetëquajturin "Talmudin" ata thonë se Zoti (kerkojmë falje nga Ai) nuk është i pagabuar, pohojnë se Ai nuk është i liruar nga të vepruarit e marrëzirave dhe gjithashtu pohojnë se Zoti hidhërohet dhe gënjen. Lavdi qoftë mbi All-llahun i cili është larg gjithë asaj çka thonë për Të: "Ne nuk e krijuam qiellin, tokën e çdo gjë çka mes tyre shkel e shko (pa qëllim të caktuar). 
Sikur të kishim dashur të zbavitemi dhe sikur të donim ta bënim atë, Ne do të zbaviteshim në kompetencën Tonë, por Ne nuk bëmë atë. Përkundrazi, Ne të pavërtetën e godasim me të vërtetën dhe ajo triumfon mbi të ndërsa ajo (gënjeshtra) zhduket. E juve (jobesimtarëve) u takon shkatërrimi, për atë që i përshkruani (Zotit, si fëmijë etj. ). [Enbija 16-18] 

Ata gjithashtu në "Talmudin" e tyre thonë se Zoti konsultohet me Rabinët në tokë kur paraqitet ndonjë problem për të cilin Ai nuk mundet me gjet zggidhje. Larg është All-llahu nga ajo që ata thonë! A ekzistonë ndonjë send që Zoti ynëe nuk mund ta bëjë? 
Lavdi i qoftë Atij dhe i Lartësuar është All-llahu, Ai me të vërtetë është i aftë të bejë gjithçka! "Kur Ai dëshiron ndonjë send, urdhëri i Tij është vetëm t'i thotë: "Bëhu!" Ai menjëherë bëhet." [Jasin 82] 

Në "Talmud" ata me këmbëngulje thonë se mësimi i rabinëve të tyre nuk mundë të hiqet e as ndryshohet edhe në qoftë se vetë Zoti atë e urdhëron. Lvdi All-llahut i cili për jahuditë thotë: "O ju që besuat, vërtet një shumicë e parisë fetare e jahudive dhe e të krishterëve, në mënyrë të paligjshme e hanë pasurinë e njerëzve dhe pengojnë të tjerët nga rruga e All-llahut" [Tevbe 34] 

Jahuditë janë ata të cilët mendojnë se janë të vetmit të vlefshëm në këtë botë e gjithë të tjerët janë thjeshtë asgjë. Në mes tjerash që gjendet në librin e tyre "Talmudin" në lidhje me ata që nuk janë jahudi qëndron edhe kjo që vijonë:Sperma e jo-jahudiut është sikurse sperma e cilësdo kafshë. Çdo jahudi duhet që maksimalisht të angazhohet që mos t'i lëjojnë popujt tjerë të mbërrinë në postet në botë ashtu që vetëm jahuditë të kenë fuqi dhe pushtet. 
Sikur Zoti mos t'i kishte krijuar jahuditë nuk do të kishte mëshirë në botë. Ata që janë jashtë besimit të jahudive, do të thotë jo-jahuditë, janë derra të pistë. 
Shpirtërat e jahudive janë më të dashurit për Zotin kurse shpirtërat e atyre që nuk janë jahudi janë shpitëra të shejtanit që ju ngjajnë shpirtërave të kafshëve. Jahudia e ka të lejuar që të sulmojë nderin e femrës që nuk është jahudie sepse çdo marëdhënie martesone në mes jo-jahudive janë të pavlerë, femra që nuk është jahudie është kafshë e në mes kafshëve nuk ka marëdhënie. 
Jahudia ka të drejtë të përdhunojë femrën që nuk është jahudie. 
Gruaja jahudie nuk ka të drejtë të ankohet nëse burri i sajë bënë zina në shtëpinë e tyre me femrën që nuk është jahudie. Nuk është për tu çuditur që ata flasin këso gjërash kur e dimë se All-llahu xh.sh. për ta thotë: "Këtë (e bëjnë) për arsye se ata thonin: "Ne nuk kemi kurrfarë përgjegjësie ndaj (pasurisë që u marrim) të të paditurëve." Pra duke e ditur të vertetën, ata bëjnë gënjeshtër ndaj All-llahut." [Ali Imran 75] 

Ndër besimin në lidhje me botën tjetër dhe ata që nuk janë jahudi qëndronë: Xheneti është vetëqëndrim për shpirtërat e jahudive dhe askush kush nuki është jahudi nuk do të futet në xhenet. All-llahu xh.sh. në lidhje me këtë pohim të tyre thotë: "Ata edhe thanë: "Kurrsesi nuk ka për të hyrë kush në Xhennet, përveç atij që është jehudi ose i krishterë! Ato janë fantazi të tyre! Thuaju: "Sillni argumentin tuaj (çka thoni) po qe se jeni të drejtë? [El Bekare 111] 

Jahuditë janë ata që kanë vrarë të Derguarit e All-llahut dhe që kanë shpifur për ta. Në "Talmud" ata thonë për Isan a.s. se ai ka qenë fëmijë jashta martese dhe që nëna e tij është mbarsue kur ajo ishte me periodat e menstruacioni dhe që ai ishte mashtrues, ai që i çon njerëzit në rrugë të gabuar, budalla dhe gënjeshtar. 
Thonë se është kryqëzuar dhe vrarë dhe që ndodhet në xhehenem ku dënohet në kazan përplotë me ujë të nxehtë dhe të pistë. "Dhe për shkak të thyerjes së besës së dhënë, të mohimit të ajeteve (shpalljes) të All-llahut, të mbytjes së pejgamberëve pa kurrfarë të drejtë dhe thënies së tyre: "Zemrat tona janë të mbuluara" (me perde). 
Jo, por për shkak të mohimit të tyre All-llahu ua vulosi ato (zemrat), e nuk besojnë prej tyre vetëm pakkush. Edhe për shkak të mosbesimit dhe të thënies së tyre shpifëse kundër Merjemes;madje për shkak të thëhies së tyre: "Ne e kemi mbytur mesihun, Isain, birin e Merjemes, të dërguarin e All-llahut". 
Po ata asnuk e mbytën as nuk e gozhduan (nuk e kryqëzuan në gozhda), por atyre u përngjau. Ata që nuk u pajtuan rreth (mbytjes së) tij, janë në dilemë për të (për mbytje) e nuk kanë për të kurrfarë dije të saktë, përveç që iluzojnë. E ata me siguri nuk e mbytën atë. [En Nisa 155-157] 

Ata janë të cilët u sillën armiqësishtë ndaj të Dërguarit Muhammedit a.s., në "Talmud" ata thonë: "Pasiqë Krishti (Isaja a.s.) ka qenë gënjeshtarë e Muhamedi e ka pranuar dhe vërtetuar, e ai që pranon gënjeshtarin vetë ai është gënjeshtarë, prandaj duhet të luftojmë kundër gënjeshtarit tjetër (Muhammedit a.s.) ashtu siç e kemi luftuar të parin (Isan a.s.) 

Ata thonë se Zoti është pënduar që ka krijuar Palestinezët, e kanë mbështjellë kokën e viçi në fletë të Mus'hafi në të cilën është shkruajtur emri "Muhammed" dhe e kanë hedhur në Mezxhidul Aksa, vizatojnë derra nëpër mure të xhamive dhe aty shkruajn emrin e Pejgamberit tonë dhe mbi të vënë yllin e Davudi (yllin jahudi). 
Armiqësia jonë ndaj tyre është e natyrës ideologjike e jo politike. Ne nuk i urrejmë ata vetëm përse ata janë okupator. Kjo armiqësi i ka rrënjët e thella siç u cek më parë. 

Gjithashtu i urrejmë se kanë sulmuar dhe ndye shtëpinë e Allahut, Mesxhidul Aksan dhe për shkakë të ndezjës së sajë dhe planit që ta shkatërrojnë si dhe hpjes së kanalit nën të. 

I urrejmë sepse ata i vrasin vëllezërit tonë duke përdorur armë vdekjeprurëse, plumbat të cilët shpërthejnë kokat e muslimanëve dhe më pasë eksplodojnë në brendësi. 
Dhejtë plumba të gjetur në kokën e një fëmije musliman, plumbi i kërsitur nga arma me mbytës zhurme që muslimanët mos të kenë mundësi të zbulojnë se dikush është plagosur për të mos patur kohë që t'i ofrojnë ndihmë, bomba që eksplodon në qendër të një grupi muslimanësh të paarmatosur ashtuqë as më të afërmit nuk mund të njohnin pjestarët e familjes së tyre pasiqë trupat e tyre ishin shkatërruar krejtësishtë,helmi vdekjeprurës për të cilin thonë se e përdorin për t'i dëbuar demonstruesit e që në të vërtetë zë frymën dhe sjëll vdekjen, gjuajtja e veturës së ambulancës, vrasja e disa doktorëve dhe plagosja e disa të tjerëve, pëngimi i veturës që mbante gruan muslimane shtatzanë për të shkuar në spital për të lindur ashtu që fimija duhet të lindë në veturë, përdorimi i municionit dum-dum që shkakton shkatërrimin total lë kafkës së njeriut, hemikaljet që i lëshojnë në depot e ujit për t'i bërë muslimanet sterire dhe të paafta për të lindur. 
Ndërrimi i plan programit për fëmijët musliman do të thotë shtimi i asaj që atyre (jahudive) ju konvenon dhe hjekja e asaj që nuk ju pëlqen ... 

I cituam disa vepra të këqia që jahuditë ua bëjnë vëllezërve dhe motrave tona në Palestinë. Ne besojme se e gjithë kjo dhe të ngjajshmet sado që duket e mjerë dhe e dhimbshur për ne muslimanët duhet të kenë edhe disa aspekte pozitive. 
Ky është besimi i Ehli Sunne vel Xhemaat.Përgjat këtyre ngjjarjeve të përgjakura të cilat po ndodhin në Palestinë mund të shohim edhe disa aspekte pozitive tek ummeti që u japin muslimanëve shpresa që fitorja po vjen, Insha-Allah. 

Ndër aspektet pozitive do i përmendnim këto: vetëbesimi i thellë i masave të gjera të muslimanëve që e vetmja mënyrë që jahuditë të mundën është xjihadi, lufta në rrugën e All0llahut, që në të njëjtën kohë është edhe kulmi i Islamit dhe ekziston nevoja e madhe që të praktikohet kjo pjesë e besimit. 

Përmbysja e flamurit të nacionalizmit, revolucionit, demokracisë dhe të gjitha formave të tjerë të xhahilijetit dhe ngritja e flamurit "La Ilahe Ilallah" ndër muslimanët. 

Kthimi tek principet e Islamit siç është bashkimi i muslimanëve, siç ka thënë edhe vetë Pejgamberi a.s.: Shëmbulli i muslimanëve në marrëveshjën, dashurinë, mëshirën dhe keqardhjën është si shëmbulli i një trupi, kur një pjesë e trupit sëmuret e gjithë pjesa tjeter e trupit e ndien dhimbjen." [Hadith Sahih] 

Shtimi i numrit të donacioneve të cilat muslimanët i japin për vëllezërit në Palestinë. Gjithashtu shpërndarja e atyre që janë të plagosur në vende të ndryshme të botës ku mund të trajtohën për kurim. 

Imamët në mbar botën në hutbet e tyre flasin për vuajtjet e vëllezërve dhe motrave. 
Gjithashtu ata i nxisin besimtarët që të bëjnë dua për vëllezërit e tyre në Palestinë. Kështu muslimanët e tregojnë solidaritetin ndaj vëllezërve të tyre. 

Muslimanët për çdo ditë bëhën më të vetëdijshëm se çfarë rëndësie ka Mesxhidul Aksa për ta. 

Thënja që më së shumti i pëngon jahuditë është: "Hajber, Hajber o jahudi.Ushtria e Muhammedit do të kthehet." 
Një nga jahuditë thotë: "Duhet të jemi të vetëdijshëm sesa është e vështirë gjendja jonë, ne e dimë se kur muslimanët e thonë këtë ata nuk mëndojnë që ushtria do të vinë nga Bregu Perëndimorë dhe Gaza. 
Ata mendojnë që kjo ushtri do të vijë nga të gjitha pjesët e botës, ku besohet se Muhammedi është i Derguari i All-llahut xh.sh dhe ku ai ndjeket dhe respektohet. Kur kjo ushtri do të vinë atëherë nuk ka vend për marrëveshje. 

Procesi i normalizimit të marëdhënieve me jahuditë duhet të ndalohet apo së paku të ngadalsohet. Ky proces i "normalizimi" të marëdhënieve me armikun më të madhë të All-llahut xh.sh. është një nga rreziqet për ummetin. 
Zërat që thërrasin në paqë dhe dialog për çdo ditë po heshtin më shumë sepse edhe ata po bëhën të vetëdijshëm se jahuditë të gjitha marrëveshjet dhe premtimet i thejnë dhe ndryshojnë. All-llahu xh.sh thotë për ta: "Saherë që ata kanë dhënë ndonjë premtim, një grup prej tyre e hodhi atë, por shumica e tyre nuk beson." [El Bekare 100] 

Por, krahas shumë gjerave që i shohim dhe që na japin shpresa nuk duhet t'i harrojmë faktet vijuese: 

Shkaku i këtyre nënçmimeve për të cilat neve sot po kalojmë qëndrojnë në vetvetën tonë. të gjitha gjërat e këqia që po na nollin vinë nga vetja jonë, nëse duam nga All-llahu xh.sh. të na e largoj nënçmimin në të cilin gjendemi tani nuk kemi zgjidhje tjeter përveçse t'i kthehemi All-llahut xh.sh. siç thotë edhe vetë Ai: "Me të vërtetë All-llahu nuk do t'ia ndryshoj gjendjën një populli përderisa mos ta ndryshoj ai vetvetën." [Er Ra'ad 11] 

Ummeti duhet t'i pëndohet All-llahut xh.sh. nga shirku në të cilin ka hyrë për shkak të risive që i praktikon dhe nga mekatet që i bënë. 
Disa njerëz nga ummeti ende janë të hutuar, kërkojnë ndihmë nga mushrikët dhe kufri dhe e përziejn flamurin e Islamit me flamurin e kufrit. 
Ndër kushtet e fitores është që kjy mashtrim duhet të largohet: "Të shkatërrojë me argument atë që u shkatërrua dhe të bëjë të jetojë me argumentet atë që jetoi." [El Enfal 42] 

Rruga jonë fillon me fjalët e tevhidi, La Ilahe Ilallah, dhe ndjekjën e të Dërguarit të All-llahut xh.sh, paqa dhe mëshira qoftë mbi të. E gjatë është rruga deri tek fitorja. 

Çka bëjmë neve? Sa pregatitemi që të plotësojmë obligimin e dhënë nga Zoti i botrave? Allahu xh.sh. thotë: "E ju përgatituni sa të keni mundësi force, (mjete luftarake e kuaj të caktuar për betejë kundër atyre (që tradhtojnë) e me të, (me përgatitje) ta frikësoni armikun e All-llahut, armikun tuaj dhe të tjerët, të cilët ju nuk i dini (se kush janë), e All-llahu i di ata. çkado që shpenzoni për rrugë të All-llahut, ajo do t'ju konpenzohet dhe nuk do t'ju bëhet padrejtë." [El Enfal 60] 

Dhe në fund, lusim Allahun xh.sh. të shpëtojë dhe kurojë të dobëtit dhe ndihmojë besimtarët dhe t'i përuli jahuditë dhe mushrikët, dhe t'jua dhurojë fitorën pasuesve të tevhidit. 
Lusim që t'i dëbojë jahuditë nga Bejtul Makdis (Jerusalemi). 
Le të jetë paqa dhe bekimi mbi të Dërguarin tonë Muhammedin a.s., familjën e tij, shokët e tij dhe të gjithë pasuesit e tij deri në ditën e gjykimit.AMIN 

Shejh Muhammed Salih El-Munexhid

----------


## Falco115

Zoti nuk na mëson te urrejmë askënd, asnjë krijes të ti,,duket këtu nuk ështe diqka në rregull me ty, mund ta spjegosh kete?

----------


## _MALSORI_

asnjehere mos fol ne shumes...fol ne njejes..mund ti urresh ti dhe ky qe paska bere kete shkrimin ..por jo te gjithe i urrejne jahudit....

----------


## Falco115

Ne nuk jemi perfect asnjeri, mund edhe te urrejme dike ne momente te caktuara por feja  (i referohem fes time) as Zoti nuk mesojn te urrejme njeri...ti do te ishte mire te flasesh per vete jo per mua, kalo bukur!!

----------


## xnjeri

> Ne nuk jemi perfect asnjeri, mund edhe te urrejme dike ne momente te caktuara por feja  (i referohem fes time) as Zoti nuk mesojn te urrejme njeri...ti do te ishte mire te flasesh per vete jo per mua, kalo bukur!!


cfar feje keni juve?

----------


## xnjeri

> Zoti nuk na mëson te urrejmë askënd, asnjë krijes të ti,,duket këtu nuk ështe diqka në rregull me ty, mund ta spjegosh kete?


Ai qe nuk urren ate duhet urrejtur eshte gomar ka then nje njeri i menqur,  nuk di cfar Zoti po besojshe ama nuk qenka Zot. Shiko cfar jeni duke besuar? se Zot jo

----------


## xnjeri

> asnjehere mos fol ne shumes...fol ne njejes..mund ti urresh ti dhe ky qe paska bere kete shkrimin ..por jo te gjithe i urrejne jahudit....


Ti nese don me dal nda shumsi dil, je i lire, biles edhe nese deshiron t'iu bashkan gjitesh jahudive gjithashtu le i lire, thefsh qafen me gjith ta

----------


## xnjeri

Falënderimet dhe lavdërimet janë vetëm për Allahun. Paqja, mëshira dhe bekimet janë për Muhamedin, për familjen e tij dhe për shokët e tij deri në Ditën e Gjykimit. 

Jahuditë, çifutët, kanë cilësi të ndyra dhe sjellje të pandershme. Kurani dhe Suneti na tregojnë për këto, po ashtu edhe historia dëshmon për këto gjëra. Prej moralit të tyre, në formë të përgjithësuar po përmendim: mendjemadhësinë, urrejtjen, zullumin, mbulimin së vërtetës, falsifikimin e fjalës, tradhtinë, mashtrimin, injorimin e të tjerëve, të qenët ngatërrestarë, nxitës të luftërave, mashtrues, zemërshtrënguar, përhapës të imoralitetit, ngrënës të kamatës etj.. 

Të nderuar muslimanë! 

Në vazhdim do t'i referohemi Librit të Allahut mbi jahuditë  çifutët dhe gjendja e tyre gjatë historisë, i rrëfen Allahu i Lartësuar Muhamedit që të marr mësim. 
Po këto, mësime le të jenë edhe për muslimanët, në ditët e sotme. Në vazhdim po shkëpusim disa cilësi të tyre: 

Kufri (mohimi) 
Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: Ne i kaluam bijtë e Izraelit përtej detit, ku ndeshën një popull që adhuronin idhujt e vet. 
Ata i thanë Musait: Na bëj edhe neve një zot, ashtu si kanë ata zota. Musai tha: Ju qenkeni vërtet një popull i paditur!(Araf 138) 

Izraelitët ishin të nderuar me të Dërguarin e Allahut, Musain alejhis-selam, i cili u mësonte besimin e drejtë në Krijuesin e vetëm e të pashoq, por këta, kur e kaluan detin dhe panë një popull duke adhuruar idhujt, kërkuan nga Musai alejhis-selam që edhe ata të kenë idhuj. 
Kjo tregon për idhujtarinë e tyre të flaktë. Kjo ishte e papranueshme nga Musai alejhis-selam. Por kur ai mungoi për dyzet ditë, çifutët menjëherë filluan të adhuronin një viç. Kështu ata mohuan Allahun e Lartësuar. 

Të lexojmë po ashtu edhe fjalët e Allahut: A nuk i ke parë ata që u është dhënë një pjesë e Librit? Besojnë në idhuj dhe hyjni të rreme dhe thonë për jobesimtarët:Këta janë në rrugë më të drejtë se ata që besojnë. Këta janë ata që i ka mallkuar Allahu dhe atij që e mallkon Allahu nuk do ti gjendet ndihmues.(Nisaë 51-52) 

Dyshimi në Allahun e Lartësuar dhe argumentet e Tij 

Jahuditë pa asnjë turp kërkuan nga Musai që tu bëjë të mundur ta shohin Allahun. Lexoni fjalët e Tij: Ithtarët e Librit kërkojnë prej teje (o Muhamed) që tu zbresësh një libër prej qiellit. 
Në fakt, ata i kërkuan Musait diçka edhe më të madhe (duke i thënë): Na e trego Allahun haptazi! Atëherë i shkatërroi rrufeja, për shkak të poshtërsisë që bënë.(En nisaë 153) 

Falsifikimi i Librit të Allahut 

Jahuditë falsifikuan Tevratin për dëshirat dhe epshet e veta dhe kështu bënë gënjeshtra kundrejt Allahut të Lartësuar. Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: 
Vërtet shpresoni ju (besimtarë) se ata (hebrenjtë) do tju besonin ju, ndërkohë që disa prej tyre i dëgjonin fjalët e Allahut dhe, pasi i kuptonin, me vetëdije i shtrembëronin ato?!(Bekare 75) 

Mohimi i dhuntive të Allahut të Lartësuar 

Allahu i nderoi jahuditë me dhunti dhe të mira të shumta, por ata përsëri ishin mohues të begative të shumta. Allahu i Lartësuar na tregon: 
Kujtoni kur i thatë: O Musa! 
Ne nuk mund të kënaqemi vetëm me një lloj ushqimi, prandaj lutju për ne Zotit tënd të na dhurojë nga ato që jep toka: perime, tranguj, thjerrëza, qepë dhe hudhra! Ai ju tha: Vërtet doni të ndërroni atë që është më e mirë me atë që është më e dobët?!(Bekare 61) 

I vrisnin të dërguarit e Allahut, Profetët 

Si vrasës Profetësh nuk është cilësuar asnjë popull përveç çifutëve. Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: Sa herë që ndonjë i dërguar ju sillte atë që nuk ju pëlqente, ju kapardiseshit, prandaj disa i quajtët gënjeshtarë e disa i vratë.(Bekare 87) 

Urrejtje dhe armiqësi me gjuhë ndaj të Dërguarve të Allahut 

Ata nuk u kursyen duke shpifur edhe gënjeshtra kundrejt Isait dhe Merjemes. Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: ...për shkak të shpifjeve të mëdha që thanë kundër Merjemes dhe për fjalët e tyre: Ne e vramë Mesihun  Isain, të birin e Merjemes, të Dërguarin e Allahut. Por, ata as e vranë, as e kryqëzuan, por ashtu u është dukur.(En nisaë 156-157) 

Mosurdhërimi në të mirë dhe mosndalimi nga e keqja 

Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: ...dhe nuk e ndalonin njëri-tjetrin të bënin vepra të këqija. Eh, sa të shëmtuara ishin veprat që bënin ata!(Maide 79) 

Ngrënës të kamatës 

Jahuditë e lejuan kamatën, edhe pse në librin e tyre është e ndaluar. Gjithashtu lejuan edhe uzurpimin e pasurisë me pa të drejtë, sidomos të muslimanëve. 

Ne ua ndaluam atyre disa ushqime të mira, të cilat ishin të lejuara për ta, për shkak të prapësive që bënë, për shkak se ata pengonin shumë njerëz nga udha e Allahut, për shkak se merrnin kamatë, megjithëse kjo ishte e ndaluar për ta dhe për shkak se përvetësonin padrejtësisht pasurinë e njerëzve. Jobesimtarëve midis tyre,Ne u kemi përgatitur një dënim të dhembshëm.(En nisaë 160-161) 

Armiqësia e ashpër ndaj muslimanëve 

Jahuditë gjatë periudhave të ndryshme historike shfaqën armiqësi të ashpër ndaj muslimanëve. Allahu na tregon në Kuran: 

Me siguri do të vëresh se armiqtë më të ashpër të besimtarëve janë hebrenjtë dhe idhujtarët..(Maide 82) 

Dëshira dhe lakmia për gjynahe dhe armiqësi 

Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: Ti i sheh shumë nga ata që nxitojnë drejt gjynaheve, armiqësisë.(Maide 62) 

Shpifja ndaj Allahut 

Popull i cili nuk tregoi edukatë edhe ndaj Allahut të Lartësuar, duke e cilësuar edhe me cilësi të këqija: 

Hebrenjtë thonë: Dora e Allahut është e shtrënguar.(Maid 64) 

Të pabesë dhe tradhtarë të amanetit 

Veçanërisht ndaj muslimanëve,pasi amanetin e konsiderojnë si obligim vetëm ndaj jahudive. Allahu i Lartësuar na tregon: 

Ka nga ata ithtarë të Librit, që sikur tu besosh një barrë të tërë ari, do tjua kthejnë, por ka edhe të atillë që, nëse u jep në besim, qoftë edhe një dinar, nuk ta kthejnë, veçse nëse nuk u ndahesh. Kjo është kështu, ngase ata thonë: 
Ne nuk kemi ndonjë detyrim ndaj analfabetëve (arabë). Ata flasin gënjeshtra për Allahun me vetëdije.(Ali imran 75) 

A thua çdoherë që japin ndonjë premtim, disa prej tyre e flakin tej atë? Jo, por shumica e tyre nuk besojnë.(Bekare 100) 

Nëse ke frikë se ndonjë fis e thyen besën, edhe ti prishja marrëveshjen me të njëjtën mënyrë, sepse Allahu nuk i do ata që tradhtojnë.(Enfal 58) 

Dorështrënguar dhe koprracë tej mase 

Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: A do të kenë ata (çifutët) ndonjë pjesë të pushtetit? Nëse është kështu, ata (çifutët) nuk do tu jepnin njerëzve as sa puçërza e bërthamës.(En nisae 53) 

Ata që bëhen koprracë me të mirat që ua ka dhënë Allahu, kurrsesi të mos mendojnë se kështu është më mirë për ta! Jo, kjo është më keq për ata! 
Ajo që kanë grumbulluar do tu ngarkohet atyre në qafë Ditën e Kiametit. E Allahut është trashëgimia e qiejve dhe e Tokës dhe Allahu e di mirë çpunoni ju.(Aliimran 180) 

Hipokritë dhe dyfytyrësha 

Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: Kur takohen me besimtarët, ata thonë: Ne besojmë, e kur ngelin vetëm me njëri-tjetrin, ata thonë: A u tregoni atyre, atë që ua ka shpallur Allahu (në Teurat), për ta përdorur si argument kundër jush te Zoti juaj? A nuk po mendoni?(Bekare 76) 

Këto janë fjalët e Allahut, të vërteta. Ti kujtojmë vazhdimisht dhe të marrim mësime dhe kështu të rizgjohemi nga gjumi i thellë. 

Allahu im, na vetëdijeso dhe na oriento në rrugë të mbarë! 

Të nderuar besimtarë! 

Që kur u dërgua Muhamedi, paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të, për ta komunikuar Islamin, jahuditë filluan të përgatitin kurthe kundër Muhamedit, paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të, edhe pse e dinin të vërtetën dhe kishin fakte për dërgimin e Profetit dhe madje e pritnin këtë. 
Ata tentuan ta vrisnin Muhamedin, paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të, ta helmonin, i bënë magji dhe madje futën edhe flakën e përçarjes mes fisit Evs dhe Hazrexh. 

Jahuditë erdhën te Muhamedi, paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të, me pyetje të ndryshme dhe kërkuan që të zbresë libri nga qielli: 

Ithtarët e Librit kërkojnë prej teje (o Muhamed) që tu zbresësh një libër prej qiellit. Në fakt, ata i kërkuan Musait diçka edhe më të madhe (duke i thënë): Na e trego Allahun haptazi! Atëherë i shkatërroi rrufeja, për shkak të poshtërsisë që bënë.(En nisaë 15) 

Po të shfletojmë historinë, do të shohim se jahuditë kanë pasur gisht në çdo ngatërresë dhe luftë në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë ose tërthorazi. 
Po kështu, edhe sot e kësaj dita ata vazhdojnë të ndjekin rrugën e të parëve të tyre për përçarje dhe urrejtje ndaj muslimanëve. 

Qëllimet dhe synimet e tyre janë pa kufi. Ata planifikojnë për të pasur nën kontroll botën nën perandorinë e ashtuquajtur çifute, me qendër në Kuds. Mos të harrojmë se ata realizuan disa qëllime për shkak të dobësisë së muslimanëve. Synimet e jahudive po i përmbledhim si vijon: 
-themelimi i mbretërisë çifute me qendër në Kuds 
-shtrirja e sundimit në tërë botën duke i detyruar që të tjerët të jenë në shërbim të popullit të zgjedhur çifut. 
- eliminimi nga faqja e dheut e muslimanëve dhe shkatërrimi i popujve nëpërmjet mjeteve të ndryshme, si: kamata, mashtrimi, rrena, tradhtia. 

Jahuditë për të realizuar qëllimet e veta kanë projekte të studiuara mirë dhe janë të angazhuar në disa rrafshe 
- duke futur flakën e përçajes mes popujve dhe pushtetarëve; 
- duke përdorur dhunën dhe terrorin mbi popuj dhe pushtete; 
- duke shfrytëzuar mjetet e informimit për prishjen e moralit të popujve dhe ndikimin politik nëpërmjet tyre; 
- duke zotëruar ekonominë botërore duke qenë pronarë të kompanive dhe bankave të mëdha. 

O robër të Allahut! 

Po jetojmë në një kohë ku askush prej nesh nuk e di se cilës ngjarje dhe ndodhi duhet ti japë përparësi, cilës dhimbje ti japë prioritet për shkak të dhimbjeve, tragjedive, masakrave të shumta që po ngjajnë sot në botë kundër muslimanëve. 
Ngjarje e përgjakshme dhe e tmerrshme mbetet përsëri rasti i rëndë, tronditës dhe tragjik që po ndodh në Gazë. Palestina është çështje parësore për të gjithë muslimanët e botës, të cilët nuk duhet ta harrojnë asnjëherë. Palestina, kibleja e parë e myslimanëve, xhamia e shenjtë Kudsi dhe vendi i Israsë së Muhamedit. 

Populli palestinez prej shtatëdhjetë vitesh jeton nën okupim, vendbanimet e tyre janë kampet dhe çadrat e improvizuara. Miliona palestinezë jetojnë nën persekutim dhe të shkapërderdhur, nën frikë dhe torturë, mbytje dhe masakrim. 
Derdhet gjaku i të pafajshmëve, i të pambrojturve, i grave, i fëmijëve. Vritet e tërë familja, nuk mbetet asnjë anëtar i familjes; para syve babai sheh ti vriten katër fëmijët e vegjël, në anën tjetër gruaja e masakruar. Kjo luftë barbare nuk po i lëkund aspak ndjenjat e atyre që kanë fuqinë dhe mundësinë e pengimit të masakrës barbare çifute. 

Të nderuar muslimanë! 

Të solidarizohemi me vëllezërit tanë në Gazë me duatë dhe lutjet tona gjatë namazeve ditore dhe vullnetare. 
Të ngrihemi në kohën kur Allahu i Lartësuar zbret në qiellin e kësaj bote dhe kërkon lutësit që i luten Atij. Mos të kursehemi në lutjet (duatë) tona, vëllezërit tanë kanë nevojë për ne që të kontribuojmë me mundësitë që kemi. 

E lusim Allahun e Lartësuar me emrat e Tij të bukur dhe cilësitë e Tij të larta që ti forcojë vëllezërit tanë në Gazë! 
Allahu im! Ndihmoje Islamin dhe muslimanët në luftë kundër popullit të mallkuar! 
Allahu im! Forcoji vëllezërit tanë në Gazë dhe qetësoji shpirtrat e tyre! 
Allahu im! Shkatërroji dhe dobësoji armiqtë e Tu dhe të Islamit, o i Gjithëfuqishëm! 
Allahu im! Udhëzoji dhe vetëdijesoji muslimanët në ndihmë ndaj vëllezërve të tyre! 
Allahu im! Ti je i Gjallë përgjithmonë dhe Mbikëqyrës i çdo gjëje, të lutemi ta përmirësosh gjendjen e muslimanëve kudo që janë! 
Allahu im! Mos i ligështo dhe dobëso vëllezërit tanë në Gazë, bëji të fortë dhe të qëndrueshëm me Fuqinë Tënde, o i Gjithëfuqishëm! 

Allahu i Lartësuar urdhëron dhe thotë: Në të vërtetë, Allahu urdhëron drejtësinë, mirësinë dhe ndihmën për të afërmit, si dhe ndalon imoralitetin, veprat e shëmtuara dhe dhunën. Ai ju këshillon, në mënyrë që ju tia vini veshin. 

Ulvi Fejzullahu

----------


## xnjeri

> Mir ti Xnjeri 
> 
> Kush jan *´´ne´´*
> 
> *Kurse ne shqiptaret gjithmon ju kemi ndihmuar Cifuteve!!!!!!!!*


Jo vetem ne shqiptaret por gjith muslimanet ju kan ndihmuar jahudive. Kur bota i ndiqte muslimanet i strehonin, por keta jan bukpermyst. harrojne bemirsine, ja si ua kthejn muslimanve kurse neve shqiptarve as qe ju intereson te na njohin si shtet. Jan fac e flliqt. jane vrases kriminel. Ata kan vra te derguarit e Zotit e mos te flasum per njerzit tjere. Prej bazave te besimit te tyre eshte se vetem ata jan populli i zgjedhur kurse te gjith tjeret jane kafsh, por ne form te njeriut qe t'iu sherbejn jahudive. E si mos te urrehen keto flliqesira, biles ata qe nuk i urrejn kan defekt ne vetveten e tyre






> Dhe sa i perket Dardanikut ka shum te drejt


Per cfar te drejte flet ti ore, edhe ti paske pas problem me histori siky vllau yt dardaniu

----------


## fisniku-student

Dhulkarnejn Ramadani ne nje ligjerat te tij thoshte keshtu :ngerdheshje: : *Derrat, Majmunat dhe Minjët jan nipa te jahudive* ahaha

Amo e argumentonte kete qe thoshte, sepse nga Kurani kemi argumente kur thuhet qe Disa hebrej ne kohen e Isait a.s jan shendrru ne derra dhe rastin tjeter ishte kur Disa hebrej, thyen marrveshjen per te mos peshkuar ne diten e shtune dhe keta peshkonin fshehtas keshtu qe Allahu i shendrroi ne Majmuna. 

Mirpo kjo pune e Mijve, akoma se kam zbulu se kur dhe ne cilin rast hebrejt jan shendrru edhe ne mijë. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Disa

Jahudite jan populli me i shfrenuar dhe me zullumqare ne bote,dhe per kete arsye i urrejme dhe duhet ti urrejme!

----------


## MIRIAM

> Dhulkarnejn Ramadani ne nje ligjerat te tij thoshte keshtu: *Derrat, Majmunat dhe Minjët jan nipa te jahudive* ahaha
> 
> Amo e argumentonte kete qe thoshte, sepse nga Kurani kemi argumente kur thuhet qe Disa hebrej ne kohen e Isait a.s jan shendrru ne derra dhe rastin tjeter ishte kur Disa hebrej, thyen marrveshjen per te mos peshkuar ne diten e shtune dhe keta peshkonin fshehtas keshtu qe Allahu i shendrroi ne Majmuna. 
> 
> Mirpo kjo pune e Mijve, akoma se kam zbulu se kur dhe ne cilin rast hebrejt jan shendrru edhe ne mijë.


Baje i lig te shnoshin ,thone ne Kosove ,qeta "minjet' rrotlla jane tu i ba muslimanet (keta bile jane kafshate e lehte)por edhe tere boten ,e ti po jau ban gajle hihihiihihihih me mend nuk ka !!

----------


## Falco115

> Ai qe nuk urren ate duhet urrejtur eshte gomar ka then nje njeri i menqur,  nuk di cfar Zoti po besojshe ama nuk qenka Zot. Shiko cfar jeni duke besuar? se Zot jo


Un besoj ne atë Zot qe me meson ti dua dhe te jetoj ne paqë me njerzit, e kurrsesi ne ate 'zotin' tend qe te meson te urresh njerzit. Zoti nuk do urrejtje nuk do dhunen e cila eshte produkt i urrejtjes dhe i lakmis, Zoti dhe feja na mesojn per paqë shoqerore, familjare, personale dhe shpirterore.Kjo paqë shumdimensionale është më se e nevojshme per njeriun, dhe mund të arrihet vetem ne bashkeveprimin tone me Zotin, duke qendru larg urrejtjes dhe te keqes...

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Dhulkarnejn Ramadani ne nje ligjerat te tij thoshte keshtu: *Derrat, Majmunat dhe Minjët jan nipa te jahudive* ahaha
> 
> Amo e argumentonte kete qe thoshte, sepse nga Kurani kemi argumente kur thuhet qe Disa hebrej ne kohen e Isait a.s jan shendrru ne derra dhe rastin tjeter ishte kur Disa hebrej, thyen marrveshjen per te mos peshkuar ne diten e shtune dhe keta peshkonin fshehtas keshtu qe Allahu i shendrroi ne Majmuna. 
> 
> Mirpo kjo pune e Mijve, akoma se kam zbulu se kur dhe ne cilin rast hebrejt jan shendrru edhe ne mijë.


*E konfirmoj,mbase majmunat jan 99% te ngjajshem me njeriun,zemra e derit eshte kompatible me te njeriut,dhe pa minjet ska eksperimente per barnat qe i marim.*  ops bera mekat tani.

----------


## xnjeri

> Un besoj ne atë Zot qe me meson ti dua dhe te jetoj ne paqë me njerzit, e kurrsesi ne ate 'zotin' tend qe te meson te urresh njerzit. Zoti nuk do urrejtje nuk do dhunen e cila eshte produkt i urrejtjes dhe i lakmis, Zoti dhe feja na mesojn per paqë shoqerore, familjare, personale dhe shpirterore.Kjo paqë shumdimensionale është më se e nevojshme per njeriun, dhe mund të arrihet vetem ne bashkeveprimin tone me Zotin, duke qendru larg urrejtjes dhe te keqes...


Jane vetem fjale e ne zemer keni helmin e gjarperit

----------


## sleep

Une mendoj se nuk duhet me qene kaq te ashper ndaj Izraliteve,ku i dihet ndoshta mesin e tyre ka nga ata qe e dune fene Islame, edhe Muhammedi na ka mesuar se si duhet te sillemi me te gjithe edhe te mos jemi te dhunshem, pasi pastaj keto te tjerat do etiketojne fene islame si fe raciste edhe duke harruar se vete jane racista.

----------


## Falco115

> Jane vetem fjale e ne zemer keni helmin e gjarperit


Cfare helmi ore ti, mos u nis për gjithqka nga vetvetja...

----------


## Xhemis

> "Jahuditë thanë: "Dora e Zotit është e shtrënguar!" Qofshin të shtangur duart e tyre dhe qofshin të mallkuar, pse thanë atë. Jo, duart e Tij janë bujare. Ai furnizon ashtu si të dojë. Kjo që tu zbrit ty do tu shtojë disave nga ata (nga paria fetare) shumë largimin dhe mohimin. Ne ndërmjet tyre hodhëm armiqësi dhe urrejtje që do tu vazhdojë deri në ditën e kijametit. *Sa herë që ndezën zjarr për luftë, Allahu e shuajti atë, e ata përpiqen për shkatërrime në tokë. Zoti nuk i do ngatërrestarët.*" [El Maide 64] 
> 
> Ata janë ata që thonë: "Zoti është i varfër e ne jemi të pasur! Ne do të shënojmë atë që thanë ata dhe që i mbytën profetet pa kurrfarë faji, e do t'ju themi: "Vuane mundimin e djegjes së zjarrit. [Ali Imran 181]



Sepse edhe ju keni vuajtur nga ana e bashkëkombasve tuaj të njëjtat gjëra, sikurse edhe ata kanë vuajtur nga Judenjtë, të cilët e vranë Jezus dhe profetët e tyre, dhe na përndoqën edhe ne. *Ata nuk i pëlqen Perëndia, dhe janë armiq me të gjithë njerëzit,*(1 e Thesalonikasve Kapitulli 2 /14-15)

Duke vepruar në këtë mënyrë, ju dëshmoni se i miratoni veprat e etërve tuaj; në fakt* ata vranë profetët* dhe ju ndërtoni varret e tyre. Për këtë arsye edhe urtësia e Perëndisë tha: "Unë do t'u dërgoj profetë dhe apostuj, dhe ata do të vrasin disa prej tyre kurse të tjerët do t'i përndjekin", me qëllim që këtij brezi t'i kërkohet llogari për gjakun e të gjithë profetëve, i cili u derdh që nga krijimi i botës: nga gjaku i Abelit deri te gjaku i Zakarias, që u vra ndërmjet altarit dhe tempullit; po, unë po ju them, se këtij brezi do t'i kërkohet llogari. .(Luka 11/48-51)

Mjerë ju, o skribë dhe farisenj hipokritë! Sepse ndërtoni varrezat e profetëve dhe zbukuroni monumentet e të drejtëve, dhe thoni: "Po të kishim jetuar në kohën e etërve tanë, nuk do të kishim bashkëpunuar me ta në vrasjen e profetëve". Duke folur kështu,* ju dëshmoni kundër vetes suaj, se jeni bijtë e atyre që vranë profetët. Ju e kaloni masën e etërve tuaj!* O gjarpërinj, o pjellë nëpërkash! Si do t'i shpëtoni gjykimit të Gehenas(Xhehenemit)(Mateu 23/29-33)

Jeruzalem, Jeruzalem, që i vret profetet dhe i vret me gurë ata që të janë dërguar! Sa herë desha t'i mbledh bijtë e tu sikurse klloçka i mbledh nën krahë zogjtë e vet, por ju nuk deshët! Ja, shtëpia juaj ju lihet e shkretë. Dhe unë po ju them se nuk do të më shihni më deri sa të vijë koha të thoni: "Bekuar qoftë ai që vjen në emër të Zotit".(Luka 13/34-35)

Prandaj, kështu thotë Zoti, Zoti: Ashtu sikur, ndër drutë e pyllit, kam caktuar që druri i hardhisë të digjet në zjarr, kështu do të veproj edhe me banorët e Jeruzalemit. Do të kthej kundër tyre fytyrën time. Kanë dalë nga një zjarr, por një zjarr tjetër do t'i gllabërojë. Atëherë do të pranoni që unë jam Zoti, kur të kthej kundër tyre fytyrën time. Kështu do ta bëj vendin të shkretë sepse* kanë qenë vazhdimisht jobesnikë", thotë Zoti,* . (Ezekieli 15/1-8)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Qenka dhe kjo tema paqesore ne forum,se kisha lexuar !

----------


## Xhemis

Serafim gjate debatit qe po benim bashk tek tema e ndryshimit te hartografise e, e gjeta duke kerkuar ne google nje verset Kuranor 




> Sa herë që ndezën zjarr për luftë, Allahu e shuajti atë, e ata përpiqen për shkatërrime në tokë. Zoti nuk i do ngatërrestarët." [El Maide 64]


Dhe dicka sipas bibles hebrenjte nuk hyjne ne parajse sepse nuk e besojne Jezusin si profet.Po dhe sipas Islamit sepse nuk e besojne Profetin Muhamed.

31 Cili nga të dy e kreu vullnetin e të atit?". Ata i thanë: "I pari". Jezusi u tha atyre: "Në të vërtetë ju them se tagrambledhësit dhe prostitutat hyjnë para jush në mbretërinë e qiejve.32 Sepse Gjoni erdhi tek ju në rrugën e drejtësisë, dhe iu nuk i besuat, ndërsa tagrambledhësit dhe prostitutat i besuan; as mbasi i keni parë këto gjëra, nuk u penduat për t'i besuar".(Mateu 21)

Babai i tyre Satanai .


44 Ju jeni nga djalli, që është ati juaj, dhe doni të bëni dëshirat e atit tuaj; ai ishte vrasës që nga fillimi dhe nuk qëndroi në të vërtetën, sepse në të nuk ka të vërtetë. Kur thotë të rrema, flet nga vetvetja, sepse është gënjeshtar dhe ati i rrenës.48 Atëherë Judenjtë iu përgjigjën dhe i thanë: ``A nuk themi me të drejtë se ti je Samaritan dhe se ke një demon?``.
49 Jezusi u përgjigj: ``Unë s`kam një demon, por nderoj Atin tim; ju përkundrazi më çnderoni
(Gjoni 8/44)

Unë i njoh veprat e tua, dhe shtrengimin e varfërinë (por ti je i pasur) dhe blasfeminë e atyre që e quajnë veten Judenj, por nuk janë, por janë një sinagogë e Satanit.(Zbulesa 2/9)

Ja, unë do të dorëzoj disa nga sinagoga e Satanit, që e quajnë veten Judenj, dhe nuk janë, por gënjejnë; ja, unë do t`i bëj të vijnë dhe të bien përmbys përpara këmbëve të tua, dhe do të njohin se unë të kam dashur (Zbulesa 3/9)

37 Jeruzalem, Jeruzalem, që i vret profetët dhe i vret me gurë ata që të janë dërguar(mateu 23-24-29)


Nese i hudh nje veshtrim historik bibles periudha nga Jakobi deri tek Jezusi mund te jete perafersisht 2260 vite.Nderkohe qe gjate kesaj kohe sipas bibles numerohen 63 profete.

Sot jemi nje vitin 2013 mbas Jezusit dhe asnje profet hebre si ka zbrit ketij populli.

Ja, shtëpia juaj po ju lihet e shkretë. Sepse unë po ju them, se tash e tutje nuk do të më shihni më deri sa të thoni: "I bekuar qoftë ai që vjen në emër të Zotit!"'. (Mateu 23/37-39)"

Prandaj po ju them se juve do tu hiqet mbretëria e Përëndisë dhe do ti jepet një kombi që do ta bëjë të japë fryt..(Mateu 21/33-46)

Pra per 2000 e disa vjet 63 profete nga Jakobi deri tek Jezusi, kurse nga Jezusi deri sot asnje profet si ka ardhur popullit hebre.

Sot bejme 2013 vjet dhe i vetmi profet qe ka ardhe mbas Jezusit eshte profeti Muhamed a.s.

.Kjo deshmon se populli hebre eshte larguar nga meshira e Zotit dhe atij sdo ti vine me profete.Kurani do te mbylle historine e profecise deri diten e Kijametit.Lum ai qe beson dhe ka sy dhe veshe ti shikoje keto fakte.

----------

